# Extending Stay in Italy



## westwopa (May 18, 2008)

I'm a UK citizen, on secondment from my Uk company in Italy, my wife is a non EU citizen and has been in Italy with me know for nearly 3 months. She has recently had surgery and can not fly is it possible to extend her stay in Italy?
If so how? 

Paul


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you got residency? She shouldn't have any problems.


----------

